
As Bitcoin declines, Coinbase’s app is dropping in popularity - speedytux
https://qz.com/1324638/coinbases-app-download-ranking-is-falling-along-with-bitcoins-price/
======
a_d
Coinbase’s app is an investment/trading app. In a full-blown bear market, it
is natural for this to happen.

